# Advice for visitors from Latvia?



## CptGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

So I've been through this process before and boy was it painful, but I'm hoping someone knows of ANY way to expedite or ease the process for a Latvian citizen, resident in Latvia, to just get a normal tourist visa to ZA?

To give you and idea, the embassy they have to apply to is not even in the same timezone, it is in Sweden

The new immigration regulations that casually mention visa applications can only be done in person therefor is quite absurd, requiring an international flight from one foreign country to another just to APPLY?!?

The Swedish embassy previously was fine with a postal application (with printed documents, not originals thank god given I'd have to courier from ZA to LV first if that were the case), but I'm not sure that is going to be ok anymore, and even then simple things like paying the visa fee also become a pain, Sweden uses a different banking system from most of Europe, you can't just use IBAN codes to do money transfers, and that detail you only get by phoning the embassy directly

Add to that the last time the friend I invited, who's unemployed, was asked for a ~12,500ZAR deposit as a guarantee of sorts despite submitting a sworn, stamped by SAPS affidavit by me that I take responsibility for all expenses, including repatriation with accompanying bank statements and salary advice proving AMPLE means

Now the time has come to do it again, and I'm having nightmares just thinking about it ... any advice?


----------



## CptGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

... anyone?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

CptGuy said:


> ... anyone?


Hi there,

The SA embassy here in Sweden is pretty bad I agree. I am home temporarily and have needed their advise on a few things but they don't seem to know a lot unfortunately.

I don't know about Latvia specifically but as they are part of the EU I am surprised to hear that it would be this difficult to get a visitors visa? Are you sure an application in person is absolutely necessary? Also, Sweden's banking system is the same as the rest of Europe and IBAN is the payment method to use. I send money from SA all the time and use only IBAN.

The Consul working at the embassy is quite helpful. She is usually there between 9 and 12 (noon) and I think a call to her might help. If the embassy covers more than one country they must be used to getting these sort of queries all the time. I also find it unreasonable to ask that you fly to Sweden for a visitors permit only but hey it's SA and nothing surprises me anymore.

Sorry I can't help more but I did not just want to read and run.


----------



## CptGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Saartjie,

From the new 2014 immigration act and from the ZA embassy website it indeed seems like they now demand applications in person, which on a good day ups the application fee by 250 Euro for a return flight which is shocking to say the least, trying to confirm directly with the embassy

What I meant by banking system is Swedish companies usually publish only their "Bank Giro" number which is only useful within Sweden, to get their IBAN you have to phone them up and ask, at least this was the case with the embassy

in fact most of the tourist visa info on their site is targeted at Swedish nationals which is very peculiar given that Sweden is visa exempt ... and the only other country they represent, Latvia, is not exempt


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you must appear in person, and yes, it is a horrible regulation that airlines and travel companies are trying to lobby against. At the end of this month SA will debate these regulations in parliament.


----------



## CptGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, you must appear in person, and yes, it is a horrible regulation that airlines and travel companies are trying to lobby against. At the end of this month SA will debate these regulations in parliament.


Thanks Legal Man, I'll be following that debate with a keen interest
The embassy is really not being helpful at all, I wonder if you could answer a quick one for me?

For a normal tourist visa (which I'm resorting to just to see my girlfriend who I haven't seen in way too long), proof of financial means wise, if the applicant has a host who submits their own proof of financial means with sworn affidavit that they except all financial responsibility

Why does the embassy keep saying the applicant also needs to provide bank statements of their own?


----------

